# a moment of silence for my dead BBB :(



## areallynicegirl (Aug 10, 2015)

Turns out we have an evil, traitorous, back-stabbing fridge in our shop.  3 days ago when I went to get check on my bbb that I started with the help of DaveOmak, it was cruising right along, looked good, no smell. Last night, I went to get it out so I could move on in the process and it has mold all over it and it was stinky and slimy...the fridge was not even close to cold and it was turned up.

So 16 days and 5 lbs of piggy later, I am very sad and bummed out over the waste :(  and sad about not having any bacon to smoke.

Oh well, time to hit craigslist for a shop fridge...


----------



## jcollins (Aug 10, 2015)

i hate to hear about your loss of bacon since it is bacon the 6th food group a moment of silence is being held .............................................................................................................................................................

better luck next time


----------



## areallynicegirl (Aug 10, 2015)

jcollins said:


> i hate to hear about your loss of bacon since it is bacon the 6th food group a moment of silence is being held .............................................................................................................................................................
> better luck next time




Thank you.....sniff.....somehow I'll learn to get over it....

Lol, I guess in the grand scheme of things it's not the "worst thing ever" but a bummer none the less!  Lesson learned: never trust a fridge! :)


----------



## jcollins (Aug 10, 2015)

True at least you didnt have like a prime rib or brisket or alot more bacon in there when that happened.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Aug 10, 2015)

jcollins said:


> True at least you didnt have like a prime rib or brisket or alot more bacon in there when that happened.



Oh man I would be crying, literally crying, if that happened... I only did a small batch because I hAve never made it before so I wanted to dial in the sweet and salty before I did a massive batch.  

I guess I need to get some more out of the freezer and start another cure!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2015)

That's a bummer! I have four bellies waiting for things to cool down so I can get them in the cold smoker. Might be a while though.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Aug 10, 2015)

Our temps have dropped way down, mid-80s at the hottest and looks like it's staying that way til mid September.  Night temps are in the high 40s-50s. I.was gonna try to smoke it in the early mornings while it's still pretty cool.  You guys are usually a lot hotter than us  in the valley even til mid October sometimes.


----------



## jcollins (Aug 10, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> Our temps have dropped way down, mid-80s at the hottest and looks like it's staying that way til mid September. Night temps are in the high 40s-50s. I.was gonna try to smoke it in the early mornings while it's still pretty cool. You guys are usually a lot hotter than us in the valley even til mid October sometimes.


WOW..... I would love to have that kind of weather here.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Aug 10, 2015)

Its pretty nice for sure! Only problem is the garden, our tomatos and peppers take a long time and we dont always get very many. Other than that, it's gorgeous!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> Its pretty nice for sure! Only problem is the garden, our tomatos and peppers take a long time and we dont always get very many. Other than that, it's gorgeous!


We have  had one red mater so far this year! I have several hundred green ones. This recipe comes in handy every year...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150797/chow-chow-its-just-not-a-breed-of-dog

Still too warm at night right now for cold smoking bacon, cheese its down enough.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Aug 10, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> We have  had one red mater so far this year! I have several hundred green ones. This recipe comes in handy every year...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150797/chow-chow-its-just-not-a-breed-of-dog
> 
> Still too warm at night right now for cold smoking bacon, cheese its down enough.



Holy cow that looks amazing! I love that kind of stuff!


----------

